# 1-5 Six mile report



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Audubon Fishing Report

The bite is still very good to excellent for walleye. Mostly an evening bite but some anglers are finding fish during the day.

Stop in to check out the new Illuminator Jigs with the built in battery and the new Nite Strike tipup light. Both these products will be big hits.

Use Genz Worms, Buckshot Rattlers, or red treble hooks tipped with minnows.


----------

